
Show HN: A tool to balance US political news - anticlickwise
http://unitetheseidiots.com/
======
Endy
A better way to do this would be to have the news related by keywords so that
various topics were displayed in their related (but very different) reporting
based on bias.

------
TokyoKid
Of course this seems to "unite" folks under a neoliberal, capitalist status
quo and doesn't represent anything very Marxist, which is about uniting
workers.

